# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أرجو أن يهمكم ما يهمني ..!

## حفيظ موسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخوتي : أنا وجدت كتاباً لي عناية بموضوعه عناية كبيرة ، معنوناً بـ : " موازين شعرية " ، ولا أدري حقيقة اسم مؤلفه ، وهو ملف "وورد " وعندما فتحتُ وجدته يطلب رقماً سرياً وما وجدتُّ له ما طلب كي يفتح !

فلو توفر عند أحدكم الكتاب فليعلمني برقمه السريّ ، أو كتاب آخر بهذا العنون ، فليسعفني به  - فكما أسلفتُ - لم أعرف حتى اسم مؤلفه !

وجزاكم الله أجزل الثواب وأوفره ...

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم في برامج تحذف كلمة السر إن كان ملف مضغوط .rar يعني

----------


## حفيظ موسى

لالالا يا أخي مو هيك باعرف الملف المضغوط أنا

بس هاد ملف الوورد نفسو ...

بوركت ابنَ الخضراء ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الأمر يسير , تحتاج إلى برنامج إستعادة كلمة السر وهو هنا 

http://www.topshareware.com/Advanced...nsfer-1667.htm

حمله ثم ثبته ثم افتح البرنامج وافتح ملفك المحمي بكلمة مرور عن طريق زر ملف الذي في نفس البرنامج في الأعلى 

ثم اختر Dictionary Attack ثم اضغط على صورة المفاتيح بعدها سيظهر لك الرقم السري للملف إن شاء الله .

أتمنى أن يكون الشرح وافي وواضح .

----------


## حفيظ موسى

واضح أختي

جُزيتِ الخير كله ..

----------

